# Hats or Helmets



## Morwax (Jan 12, 2015)

What happened? Are helmets not cool again? See alot of pros and amateurs wearing hats. My girl caught an edge on her board today and hit her head hard enough to destroy her helmet.. I went 40 years without a helmet aside from race day but wouldnt think about not having it on today.. Maybe it was the time in Crotched rehab center seeing people with TBI


----------



## Nick (Jan 12, 2015)

Is this a reversal? I will only wear a helmet now.


----------



## Edd (Jan 12, 2015)

Seems to me like nearly everyone wears helmets now.


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 12, 2015)

Most pros only wear helmets in comps. Im 30 and my group of friends is split pretty even between helmets and hats. 5 years ago it was 90% hats


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 12, 2015)

Just about all of my Friends wear helmets. I was the trendsetter way back in 1997 with mine. My son was 4, and if Dad did not wear a helmet, why should he...


----------



## dlague (Jan 12, 2015)

We started wearing helmets about 12 years ago when our kids asked us why we do not wear helmets.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 12, 2015)

dlague said:


> We started wearing helmets about 12 years ago when our kids asked us why we do not wear helmets.



same but not as many years ago


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 12, 2015)

Can't get comfy in one.


----------



## ss20 (Jan 12, 2015)

I wouldn't know how to put on goggles without a helmet.  Ever since my second or third year of skiing I've worn a helmet.


----------



## Rowsdower (Jan 12, 2015)

I'll ride with either, but generally stick with the helmet. Now that I have the little speaker inserts there's no reason not to wear it anymore.


----------



## ss20 (Jan 12, 2015)

But, I will admit, I teach with a hat.  Its not really something I'm too proud of, and its probably not too smart, even if 95% of my time is spent on a carpet lift.  You move around with kids.  You lift them up when they fall.  You pull them up hills.  Sometimes you even have to "airmail" them to the rest of the group.  The magic carpet is something I rarely get to ride.  If I've got more than 5 kids the first ones to get on will be at the top when the last one is sent up.  Gotta skate up to the top to catch up to them.  In conclusion, you move a lot.  Even on those cold days I find myself sweating.  Gotta take off something.  Can't take off the jacket so gloves and hat get the boot.  A helmet would not give me the "quick and easy" temperature control a hat does.


----------



## AmmergauerTele (Jan 12, 2015)

Helmet, kids helmet.  Like it, especially in the woods with branches hitting me in the head.  Surprised at the recent trend today of people going back to hats.


----------



## freeski (Jan 12, 2015)

I have never owned a helmet. When I ski in the woods I ski very conservatively. I've been thinking about getting one the last couple of years. One reason I haven't is more gear to haul around. It isn't like a thick wool hat has no protection, but yea if I'm going to go hard in the trees I need a helmet. Plus I will look like a dufess in a helmet like all of you guys do.


----------



## Tin (Jan 12, 2015)

freeski said:


> Plus I will look like a dufess in a helmet like all of you guys do.



I'd rather be a dufess in a helmet than a dumbass on a stretcher.


----------



## Quietman (Jan 12, 2015)

Tin said:


> I'd rather be a dufess in a helmet instead of a dumbass on a stretcher.



Crotched, yesterday, helmet?  ;-);-)


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 12, 2015)

some on sale right now

http://www.steepandcheap.com/gear-cache/ski-gear-sale


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 12, 2015)

I still see skiers wearing hats but they are def in the minority. Helmets keep your head mostly dry when its raining as well.


----------



## freeski (Jan 12, 2015)

Tin said:


> I'd rather be a dufess in a helmet instead of a dumbass on a stretcher.


Yea, I'm starting to see the light. Better late then never assuming no injuries.


----------



## Domeskier (Jan 12, 2015)

freeski said:


> Yea, I'm starting to see the light. Better late then never assuming no injuries.



Looks like you are wearing a helmet in your avatar pic...


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 12, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> Looks like you are wearing a helmet in your avatar pic...



I think it's mandatory to wear a helmet when racing

Besides its probably more aerodynamic when you consider the goggles too


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 12, 2015)

I rely on my helmet to interface with tree branches in lieu of my skull. Woods skiing without a helmet is foolish, given the option.

When I see people without helmets, 9 times out of 10 you can tell by their gear that they simply haven't felt the need to change anything in 20 years. That's fine, but I also don't see them on the steeps or in the steep woods.

There are some really hot spring days where I might ditch the helmet in the afternoon, but corn snow to me is a low risk situation no matter what terrain. Anything with even the slightest chance of ice or boilerplate and helmets are mandatory.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 12, 2015)

54 years on ski's, never wore a helmet, never wore earplugs either. Pretty sure my ski's/boots are up to date.


----------



## catskills (Jan 13, 2015)

I got this one.  Helmets are hats.  Hats are hats.  Ah what was the question again.


----------



## Domeskier (Jan 13, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> I think it's mandatory to wear a helmet when racing
> 
> Besides its probably more aerodynamic when you consider the goggles too



A guy who can slay a gate like that probably doesn't need a helmet!


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 13, 2015)

As someone recovering with TBI, let me say-you are a complete moron if you dont wear a helmet. It is not fun, it sucks, and even on "corn-snow" you can nail a pole/building/tree or get hit by someone or something else. Suck it up an wear it, and teach your kids the same.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 13, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> As someone recovering with TBI, let me say-you are a complete moron if you dont wear a helmet. It is not fun, it sucks, and even on "corn-snow" you can nail a pole/building/tree or get hit by someone or something else. Suck it up an wear it, and teach your kids the same.


Except that it's more complicated than that.  There have been studies in certain sports that suggest that helmets don't reduce overall injuries.  People who wear helmets take more risks.  Here is an article about skiing and helmets:   http://www.nytimes.com/2014/01/01/s...se-but-no-decline-in-brain-injuries.html?_r=0


I wear a helmet, and my children wear helmets.  That's not going to change for the time being.  But I'm also aware that it's skier behavior that matters the most, and that a helmet doesn't absolve me of the need to teach my children safe behavior.


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 13, 2015)

Tree skiing def influenced me to get a helmet when i did. Weve had jackets and hats ripped by passing trees so would rather not have a branch potentially ripping my head open


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Tin (Jan 13, 2015)

Quietman said:


> Crotched, yesterday, helmet?  ;-);-)




It was in my bag, I'm still getting used to it....I know, I know...


----------



## 603Skier (Jan 13, 2015)

I have been knocked out more than once wearing a helmet.I don't know if I would be here today if I did not have it on. Just this past weekend I hit a huge chunk of ice on a branch from a snow gun and I'm sure it would have really really hurt had I not been wearing my helmet.


----------



## moresnow (Jan 13, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> Looks like you are wearing a helmet in your avatar pic...



I don't think that's a picture of him in his avatar.


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 13, 2015)

Posted before but ,wrong turn at Tucks ,I'll bet this guy wears a helmet now.


----------



## Breakout12 (Jan 13, 2015)

Helmets aren't just cool, they are the coolest.  Seriously, safety, style, improved comfort and warmth, not looking like a counter-culture, stick-it-to-the-man fool.  What's not to love about helmets?


----------



## Breakout12 (Jan 13, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> Except that it's more complicated than that.  There have been studies in certain sports that suggest that helmets don't reduce overall injuries.  People who wear helmets take more risks.  Here is an article about skiing and helmets:   http://www.nytimes.com/2014/01/01/s...se-but-no-decline-in-brain-injuries.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> I wear a helmet, and my children wear helmets.  That's not going to change for the time being.  But I'm also aware that it's skier behavior that matters the most, and that a helmet doesn't absolve me of the need to teach my children safe behavior.




It has nothing to do with taking more risks.  My helmet has scrapes on it that I'm not even sure the origin of, but helmetless, I'd be cut open.  Same with my cycling helmet.  The greatest impacts were not from falls, but happened when off the bike, walking around a shore with low hanging tree branches.  Have you ever gored the top of your head?  It stings like a mofo, and bleeds like crazy.

I fell on my bike last summer, and bumped my head.  It was a light bump and there was no damage to me or the helmet, but there most certainly would have been if I hadn't been wearing it.  

[/QUOTE] But I'm also aware that it's skier behavior that matters the most.[/QUOTE] 

 Ya, but sometimes it's another skier's behaviour that endangers us!  Are you really saying that you are confident that you can control ALL situations and avoid all danger?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 14, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> I still see skiers wearing hats but they are def in the minority. Helmets keep your head mostly dry when its raining as well.



Did T.J. Burke where a hat or helmet?!?! I rest my case.

Wait....Dexter wore the hat....dammit nevermind


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 14, 2015)

can't mount a gopro on a knit hat


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 14, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> Except that it's more complicated than that.  There have been studies in certain sports that suggest that helmets don't reduce overall injuries.  People who wear helmets take more risks.  Here is an article about skiing and helmets:   http://www.nytimes.com/2014/01/01/s...se-but-no-decline-in-brain-injuries.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> I wear a helmet, and my children wear helmets.  That's not going to change for the time being.  But I'm also aware that it's skier behavior that matters the most, and that a helmet doesn't absolve me of the need to teach my children safe behavior.



I agree with both of you. If you are going hard enough, nothing is going to save your melon. Its the lower less dramatic impacts that have the best results from wearing a helmet, tree branches, grazing a rock or tree on a slide, someone else's ski/pole. 

It is similar to motorcycles, at 30 mph your head stands a chance in a helmet, at a buck-ten, you probably won't want to be around with all the other injuries you will most likely sustain.


----------



## dlague (Jan 14, 2015)

Well a simple fall on a flat can do lots of damage considering what happened to Natasha Richardson when she was not wearing a helmet.  Chances are she would still be around if she had.  

For us it is simple rather have the amount of protection it provide then to not have it at all.


----------



## witch hobble (Jan 14, 2015)

I ski in a Jimmy hat and full motocross helmet.  You can never be too safe!


----------



## Madroch (Jan 15, 2015)

Helmet... Started because of kids, kept it because it is probably safer then without... Oddly, have banged my noggin more in my years with a helmet than my years without... But I am older and less coordinated now....


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Jan 15, 2015)

Started wearing a helmet when I became a parent. About the same time I got life insurance. Mine is warm and comfortable, can't see a reason to ski without one. Can take the ear flaps off for spring skiing.


----------



## Ski Till I Die (Jan 15, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> Did T.J. Burke where a hat or helmet?!?! I rest my case.
> 
> Wait....Dexter wore the hat....dammit nevermind



 Well done.

Im a moron... know this full well. But I dont even use a hat unless it's in the teens. I am the minority. Helmets are cool but I cant ditch the headband... it's just how ive always skied.


----------



## fahz (Jan 15, 2015)

Helmet for me and the kids.  Safety warmth etc.  Perhaps I like it the most when I get smacked in the head when the chair bar gets lowered.


----------



## machski (Jan 15, 2015)

Started wearing a helmet when I had finally had it with not ducking quite enough in the woods.  Very happy since, feels weird when I ski late spring without it now.


----------



## BBMF (Jan 15, 2015)

The kids made me do it. I may look like a d-bag in my helmet but its better then ending up in a wheelchair drooling on myself.

Wouldn't shock me if it becomes mandatory equipment in order to get on the lifts one day due to insurance, lawyers and such.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 15, 2015)

I had a very serious head injury in HS. I lost consciousness for close to an hour. When I woke up I was strapped to a board in an ambulance. I was confused and ripped off all my sensors but the paramedics stopped me from getting to the IV. I was scared out of my mind and didn't have a clue what was going on. My mom and gf at the time we're in the rig with me and I didn't recognize them or know there name. The two of them just it hysterically crying. No one really talked about post concussion syndrome then but I felt like I was walking around in a fog. My short term memories was gone to shit to. Brighter lights were horrendous as well. I would also fly off the handle with friends and school and my bro at home. It was a shit show for at least 8 weeks. I often wonder if and how much my head injury has affected my decisions later on in life.

I am very much an advocate of helmets


----------



## Breakout12 (Jan 16, 2015)

I wonder if people who mock helmets also decline to wear cups in other sports.


----------



## witch hobble (Jan 16, 2015)

Breakout12 said:


> I wonder if people who mock helmets also decline to wear cups in other sports.



You don't wear yours skiing?  Gotta protect your equipment, bro.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 16, 2015)

Breakout12 said:


> I wonder if people who mock helmets also decline to wear cups in other sports.



Many of the kids on our high school lax team didn't wear cups as they are uncomfortable to run with.  I was one of those kids until I took a shot off my thigh so hard that it no joke caused my leg hair to fall out.  Bruised like hell and then the hair fell out.  5" diameter bald spot ever since.   Wore a cup from then forward


----------



## Brewbeer (Jan 16, 2015)

when I started skiing almost no one wore helmets except ski racers.  Most of my ski buddies switched over in the last 3 to 8 years.  Still wearing a hat but prolly going to switch to a helmet this year at some point.  I ski conservatively but do ski the woods and steeps; the time to get a helmet has come.


----------



## Breakout12 (Jan 17, 2015)

witch hobble said:


> You don't wear yours skiing?  Gotta protect your equipment, bro.



Always! Swimming, ping pong, and especially...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6d3PGfGnbw


----------

